# My table saw could not have broken at a worse time, or a better time.



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I used a Delta contractor saw for about 9+ years until I finally moved up to a Unisaw.

I never had any problems with it.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

The saw that failed on you sounds like a Delta Motorized saw and not a Contractors saw. I use to have one about 13 years ago. They use a small poly cogged belt. One day when it was cold out in the shop I managed to strip the coggs right off the belt, so I order a new belt and sold the saw. The Contractors saw is definately a step up, and so is the Unifence.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Woodchuck,
You are absolutly right about the model! For me the motor fried and a replacement would cost $195 plus shipping. Not gonna happen. By the way… the T2 fence that came with the saw, looks and performs like my friends Biesemeyer. Does anyone know if T2 is just Delta's generic Biesemeyer fence? The other reason I'm asking is I bought the Wixey digital fence readout and it installed with the Biesemeyer hardware and instructions.

Tom


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Tom, I think the T2 fence is Delta's knockoff of the Beisemeyer fence as you mentioned, I've never really heard a bad thing about the T2. It should be a great fence for you, especially compared to what you had on your older saw.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

It's my understanding that the T2 is just another Delta option. They also have the Unifence and they own
Beisemeyer. The T2 it just a scaled down Bessy.

A few members here are putting the T2 on their craftsman saws.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Gary… I'm really pleased with the fence, and now with the Wixey digital fence display added to it, it is just over the top accurate with no deflection.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great review.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

T2 is a great fence. I put one on my Rockwell Contractors saw and never looked back. Considering the price jump from T2 to Bessy I'm surprised more people aren't talking about them.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Ignore this


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lastnight I was in Menards and noticed that they had this saw with the T2 fence on sale for $530. I think that is one heck of a buy.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

They make good stuff no doubt about that however, I am having great difficulty contacting delta in the UK I have even trien contacting them in the usa for parts but when I can't give them a zip number they lock me out can any6one fine delta UK for me I'm stuck ?Alistair


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Alistar, I called Delta customer support for you, and they couldn't give me an answer. http://www.dewaltservicenet.com is their parts website, but I only see listings for the USA and Canada.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Update:

About one and a half years since I purchased this saw and everything is great! Even though I check it often for accuracy, it has never needed an adjustment for either the trunions or even the fence. I can't believe how precise this thing is…
One observation of note: the electrical connector for the motor works itself loose on occasion. I'm sure it is due to movement of the motor for angle cuts. It does not happen very often and is no big deal. I guess I could tape the connectors together, but I just don't like the idea of putting tape on the plug.

Accessories used with the saw:

Wixey digital fence guide
Freud thin kerf blades
Homemade phenolic zero clearance blade inserts
Incra 1000se Miter Gauge
Magswitch feather boards
link drivebelt
Homemade 18" right table extension
Homemade crosscut sled


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmmmm, I don't see the Penn State Industries dust hood in that list.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Woodchuck, that's because it comes with a dust catcher.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL, well I realize that Tom. It came with a regular V-belt too I'll bet.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks woodchuck your very kind just what I got here I don't understand this and what about all the people with outstanding warranties here in the UK seems wrong to me.thanks again Alistair


----------



## Demowen (Feb 5, 2009)

I just bought this saw at Lowes last month with the T2 fence for $400 all together. I love it! I have a similar story to you. I had an old cheapo-economy style contractor table. I had to use ear plugs and was scared every time I used it. If anything was left siting on the wing of the table (like a push stick) it would vibrate right off of the table. I have NO problems with this one now!  It is quiet and it it runs without vibration. I put mine together and it took me the better part of a day. The wheels were quite tricky to attatch but they turned out great too. 
The only caution I have is that the manual says not to use the dust collection port if you do not have a dust collector. I don't know why that is, but if you don't have a DC and plan on getting one later, good luck! You pretty much have to dismantle the base from the legs to get this thing on or off. I don't have a DC yet and plan on one later, so i put it on anyhow. I check it from time to time to make sure it doesn't clog. Any suggestions as to why you can't use it without a DC?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think you answered your own question. But, until you get a dust collector, maybe hooking a fair sized Shop Vac up to it would be better than nothing.


----------

